# TIVO EDGE AND MINIS



## Al F (Jan 10, 2021)

Replaced my Premier 4 with Edge 3 months ago. Despite untold phone hours with Tivo, I cannot get the minis to recognize my edge. Have performed ALL network restarts, in proper sequence, even installed POE filter on Comcast entry line (correctly). Edge pulling proper IP as are minis (192.168.x.x.), Edge and minis have internet connection. Neither mini can find the new Edge but list it. They list old premier (now in landfill) too. Am at wits end.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you try putting a Mini on the same network switch as host? If they're both connected directly to the router (not switched), see if you can disable IGMP snooping in the router. Also see if you can disable in switch if using one.


----------



## Al F (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm afraid you just went over my competence level. I believe the issue may be one of compatibility. Both my Minis are Model TCDA93000. Both worked flawlessly when the Tivo Premier 4 served as host. All three devices were connected to my MoCA network. I simply replaced the Premier with an Edge. I have made NO changes to: the MoCA device, the router, the modem, my ISP, or any wiring. Both Minis are demonstrating the same symptoms. I have numerous other devices (thermostats, security devices, monitors, etc all connected to the same network, some by wireless, some by MoCA. This morning, I connected one of the Minis to my router via ethernet. Still cannot find the Edge.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It is not an issue of compatibility, the minis are compatible.
Have you gone to Tivo online and verified all the units are on the same account? you can't connect minis to a host if they are all not on the same account.


----------



## Al F (Jan 10, 2021)

All three devices are on the same account...TSNs verified. Remember, all I did was swap the host Premier with the new Edge. Everything else (wiring, modem, router, TIVO MoCA Bridge, ISP and Minis remain exactly as they were before the swap. What I find interesting is that, when I could get as far as selecting a host (no longer can as I factory reset the minis), the minis offered me both the new Edge and the old Premier as the host. But the Premier does not show up on my account. In a landfill somewhere.


----------



## Pamajestic (Feb 16, 2019)

I am not super familiar the mini’s, but do they need to be on TE4 software to see the Edge?


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

Pamajestic said:


> I am not super familiar the mini's, but do they need to be on TE4 software to see the Edge?


I was just coming here to say this. The minis need to be on TE4 in order to recognize the Edge. I had the same problem a few months ago when my mini died, and I replaced it with one my brother wasn't using anymore. Even after putting it on my account, it wouldn't recognize my Roamio, because the Roamio was running TE4, and the mini wasn't. Once I managed to get it upgraded (which took a few reboots to make happen), everything worked fine. When I replaced the Roamio with an Edge a few weeks ago, the mini had no problems seeing it.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

The minis need to be te4 I have one of the olds ones like you have and had to buy new ones because I upgraded


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

mpf541 said:


> The minis need to be te4 I have one of the olds ones like you have and had to buy new ones because I upgraded


Why did you need to buy new minis? They can be upgraded to TE4.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is strange. I have a 9200 mini on TE3. It uses my TE3 Roamio PLus for live tv; however it gives me access to recordings from all 3 boxes, TE3 Premeire, TE3 Roamio and TE4 Bolt. No need for any hanky panky to access the Bolt. Why is that?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> This is strange. I have a 9200 mini on TE3. It uses my TE3 Roamio PLus for live tv; however it gives me access to recordings from all 3 boxes, TE3 Premeire, TE3 Roamio and TE4 Bolt. No need for any hanky panky to access the Bolt. Why is that?


Because that's the way it works? this has always been the case, you can browse other OS Tivos NPL and stream from them.


----------



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

I got a reworked Edge from TiVo after my hard drive failed on a Bolt+. I had the Bolt and two networked Minis running for two years thanks to the folks here. Some had suggested I replace the hard drive rather than go to the Edge (pun intended). Here is my swan song, which could be your problem. I am still waiting for TiVo software fix.

[from 2/5/21]Here's another reason to replace the hard drive and keep the Bolt in your network. Unfortunately I did not do that. The Edge arrived on Thursday after the call to Spectrum to register the new home for the cable card and a call to TiVo support, the Edge began functioning for my attached TV. However, the two minis on the network could not find the Edge and my wife was not happy. I spent an hour with TiVo this morning unplugging, rebooting, menuing to the point of exhaustion only to be told that the Edge needed some new software and this would take a few days. To keep the wife happy, I'm temporarily getting a DVR box from Spectrum. So add to the $99 exchange fee for the Edge $30 or so for the DVR rental and you've got yourself a real nice hard drive for the Bolt. But would it have been foolish to think the Bolt would have stayed on the network?

BTW when trying to troubleshoot the network, I noticed a slight discrepancy in the MAC address listed for the Edge and the one listed for it on the network settings for MOCA link history on the minis. Just the last character was off: 94:8F:CF:96:340 vs 94:8f:cf:96:34:d2. I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

cabincp said:


> I got a reworked Edge from TiVo after my hard drive failed on a Bolt+. I had the Bolt and two networked Minis running for two years thanks to the folks here. Some had suggested I replace the hard drive rather than go to the Edge (pun intended). Here is my swan song, which could be your problem. I am still waiting for TiVo software fix.
> 
> [from 2/5/21]Here's another reason to replace the hard drive and keep the Bolt in your network. Unfortunately I did not do that. The Edge arrived on Thursday after the call to Spectrum to register the new home for the cable card and a call to TiVo support, the Edge began functioning for my attached TV. However, the two minis on the network could not find the Edge and my wife was not happy. I spent an hour with TiVo this morning unplugging, rebooting, menuing to the point of exhaustion only to be told that the Edge needed some new software and this would take a few days. To keep the wife happy, I'm temporarily getting a DVR box from Spectrum. So add to the $99 exchange fee for the Edge $30 or so for the DVR rental and you've got yourself a real nice hard drive for the Bolt. But would it have been foolish to think the Bolt would have stayed on the network?
> 
> BTW when trying to troubleshoot the network, I noticed a slight discrepancy in the MAC address listed for the Edge and the one listed for it on the network settings for MOCA link history on the minis. Just the last character was off: 94:8F:CF:96:340 vs 94:8f:cf:96:34:d2. I don't know if that means anything.


I saw the same MoCA 1 digit difference and could never get the mini to connect to the Bolt+. Odd indeed.


----------



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

Why did TiVo tell me I needed a software fix so that the Edge could connect with my Minis? I have to believe there must be 100's of people who have replaced a Bolt with an Edge and also had Minis. Does anyone want to comment on the MAC address observation? [That green emoji from TiVo hell (oxymoron) every time I type : D without the space.]


----------



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

A follow-up. TiVo did issue my software fix on or about 2/13, but I did not see their email that was supposed to tell me so. Just ended a successful TiVO support call. Unplug the Mini, reboot the Edge, force connection to TiVO twice, reboot the mini, force TiVO connection once, (I don't exactly recall the next action) under network connection IP address select get automatically, verify and done! BTW, the last digit on the MAC address for the Edge was still different on the various network status lists! I believe in the last post I said TiVO hell was an oxymoron. This was a mis-statement. TiVO bliss would be the oxymoron.


----------



## Parks (Nov 9, 2020)

Replaced my Premier 4 with Edge 3 months ago. 

Which model Edge did you get? Cable? Two tuner Edge for Antenna? 4 tuner Edge for Antenna


----------



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

cable version


----------

